# Unequally yoked?



## SpokenFor (Dec 17, 2008)

just wondering if there are any other unequally yoked folks out there?

would love to talk about parenting issues and how to handle a spouse who keeps making trite-to-blasphemous statements about Christianity.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not unequally yoked or a parent, but I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 17, 2008)

Praise be to God that I was not unequally yoked. But my wife was .
She was a professing Christian before I was, and she was Reformed before I was.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 17, 2008)

I will pray for you also. The best advice I can give you is Peter's advice from Scripture:

*1 Peter 3* KJV
1 Likewise, ye wives, be in subjection to your own husbands; that, if any obey not the word, they also may without the word be won by the conversation of the wives; 

2 While they behold your chaste conversation coupled with fear.

*1 Peter 3* ESV
1 Likewise, wives, be subject to your own husbands, so that even if some do not obey the word, they may be won without a word by the conduct of their wives, 
2 when they see your respectful and pure conduct.


----------



## SpokenFor (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your prayers and advice. 

Traci- those is the exact verses my pastor suggested to me. Pastor also suggested finding ways to honor my husband, such as doing tasks I might not ordinarily do (like ironing his shirts - ugh) and making his favorite meals and making sure I speak to the children about how wonderful their father is. I really need Gods strength and grace in this.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Dec 17, 2008)

I think this is also a good verse to remember:

"For the unbelieving husband is made holy because of his wife, and the unbelieving wife is made holy because of her husband. Otherwise your children would be unclean, but as it is, they are holy." I Corinthians 7:14. 

Sometimes God may intend for us to be unequally yoked, partly for our influence on our unbelieving spouse and our children.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi SpokenFor, There is a forum call "The Tea Parlor". You might want to PM 'turmeric' or an Admin for access. That is a female only forum, and they would probably have lot's of advice for you. I've been were you are, and you would want to get the female input, not what us 'men' have to say.


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 17, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Hi SpokenFor, There is a forum call "The Tea Parlor". You might want to PM 'turmeric' or an Admin for access. That is a female only forum, and they would probably have lot's of advice for you. I've been were you are, and you would want to get the female input, not what us 'men' have to say.


 
Thanks, Mr. Johnson. We'd take really good care of Tina in the Tea Parlor, of that you can be sure. We'd come alongside her and pray with her and for her, etc.; we're already doing that.

What's with the 'men' in quotes?!  Never a question in my mind that you all are real guys, not cut-outs or cyber-dudes or automatons or 'bots, or whatever... 

I've even talked to a few of you... And met a couple... 

Margaret


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Dec 17, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> What's with the 'men' in quotes?!  Never a question in my mind that you all are real guys, not cut-outs or cyber-dudes or automatons or 'bots, or whatever...



You're hilarious, Margaret!

P.S. I'm *LOL*ing (literally)!


----------



## Grymir (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL y'all!!!

I was trying to make it stand out a little more, and to seperate it from the worldly use of 'man' (As in the types that hang out at Hooters)

Being brought up in a liberal home, and a liberal public education, I had to learn the Biblical model and roles of what a real 'man' is!!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2008)

Praying for you sister.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 17, 2008)

Tina, I will be  for you, and will ask my wife to do so too.


----------



## Tim (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

